# Nursing Student Newly Diagnosed with IBS-D



## Nursingstudent34 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I am a 19 year old university student studying to become a nurse. I am a great student who has had straight As even through my time in college, but I had to take a semester off due to my newly diagnosed condition of IBS-D. I was wondering if anyone had any advice on how to handle life after being diagnosed. Its been very hard the past few months and I just would like to hear if anyone else has had success with any of the medicines or remedies they have tried. I am currently on Viberzi , which has seemed to help some even if I am still going to the bathroom 4-5 times a day. Also, I am on Zoloft and take culturelle probiotics. Likewise, has anyone had success with the low FODMAP diet? I am not exactly sure what my trigger foods are yet , but I pretty much live off of baked potatoes and saltines.This illness has made it hard to be a young adult and especially one who cares a lot about her education. Anyone who has any advice on how they deal with school, work, and just everyday life would be a great help to me at this moment. Thank you so much!


----------



## Rboe (Mar 26, 2017)

I tried FODMAP a few years ago. It helped decrease my symptoms for a short time, about a month or two. It never got rid of my symptoms. I believe the reason it helped is simply because I cut back on all forms of sugar.

I know my IBS is in part due to a Candida overgrowth. After being treated for Candida my symptoms decreased about 60-70%. I still have enough symptoms to know Candida is not the only issue. I am currently trying the SCD (simple carbohydrate diet.). That worked and got rid of almost all my symptoms for about 5 weeks. But I have been in a flare since Thursday. I seem to be improving but only time will tell. Today was a very good day. No IBS symptoms.

The only medication I have really used for my IBS is Immodium. I am trying to heal by finding what foods I can eat. It does take time. I get frustrated but when I do I remember how far I have come. I have spent a fair amount of time researching IBS cures. There are several that have worked for people, it seems to be a matter of finding what works for you.

I have heard VSL 3 is a good probiotic for IBS. You want one that has to be refrigerated. Capsules you leave in a cupboard will not due much.

Some diets to try. Low FODMAP, SCD, Candida diet with anti-fungal, very low carb.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

Rboe, do you get normal stools? How often do you go a day?


----------



## Rboe (Mar 26, 2017)

Before treating for Candida I had diarrhea every morning 2-5 stools. Then randomly throughout the day. The worst part was the urgency. I needed a bathroom within 5 minutes. Occasionally got severe cramping and a few times the D was so bad I ended up at the ER or urgent care due to dehydration. My stool was never normal. Well, maybe once in a while. After treating for Candida the pain improved a ton. I still had 2-4 bm's every morning, diarrhea but the rest of the day improved. The urgency was better but did not disappear.

I started SCD with very few foods, only veggies (non starchy) and meats. Within a day or two I started having normal bm's. For five weeks I had only a couple of instances of diarrhea and they were not super urgent. I had time to find a bathroom. I did have a small flare but apparently many people have flares at certain intervals: 3-6 weeks, 3 months, 6 months, 9 months and a year. I did cut out carrots and ate more meat than veggies. For the past few days bm's have been normal with only one or two in the morning. No pain, no urgency!


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

How long were you dealing with your problems prior?


----------

